# Told to run 20 w 40?



## GtiVR6Guy (Dec 6, 2008)

I was told to run 20 w40 conventional oil in my 03 gti vr6 24v by a vw shop. Does this sound crazy? ive been running 5 w30 fully synthetic mobile one oil.


----------



## Tom16v (Apr 7, 2003)

*Re: Told to run 20 w 40? (GtiVR6Guy)*

Dude seriously just use a high quality vw 502.00 approved oil, for example some of the most popular and readily available oils are Castrol Syntec 5w-40, Mobil 1 0w-40, Valvoline synpower 5w-40. Read your owners manual if you have any doubt, for more info take a look at the approved oil list located in the oil FAQ at the top of the page. 20-50 or 20-40 or whatever someone told you is almost definitely the incorrect oil for your car


----------



## rajvosa71000 (Jun 9, 2004)

*Re: Told to run 20 w 40? (Tom16v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Tom16v* »_Dude seriously just use a high quality vw 502.00 approved oil, for example some of the most popular and readily available oils are Castrol Syntec 5w-40, Mobil 1 0w-40, Valvoline synpower 5w-40. Read your owners manual if you have any doubt, for more info take a look at the approved oil list located in the oil FAQ at the top of the page. 20-50 or 20-40 or whatever someone told you is almost definitely the incorrect oil for your car









http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GtiVR6Guy (Dec 6, 2008)

see thats what i thought. thanks


----------



## randyvr6 (Aug 17, 1999)

*Re: (GtiVR6Guy)*

I never heard of an oil with viscosity of 20w-40


----------



## GtiVR6Guy (Dec 6, 2008)

*Re: (randyvr6)*

maybe i heard him wrong on the phone??


----------

